# Bolt Action Pen Kits



## fshenkin94 (Oct 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried these out yet.  Do they work pretty well?  How much are you selling them for?


----------



## edicehouse (Oct 8, 2012)

They seem to have been a hot commodity.


----------



## Joe Burns (Oct 8, 2012)

Ive made 4 or 5 of them so far and really like it.  Its easy to make and draws attention.  I sell mine for $50

Joe


----------



## Tim'sTurnings (Oct 8, 2012)

I make and sell the bullet/cartridge pens with deer antler for $60.00. I have some bolt action kits but haven't put them up for sale yet. I am thinking the same 60 bucks or maybe $65, not sure yet.


----------



## eliasbboy (Oct 8, 2012)

I made four the other day.   Sold one the same day and had many comments about the others.   They really are pretty nice.


----------



## Rangertrek (Oct 8, 2012)

Sold about 12 in last several months.  Have 8 ready for next show.
I do most of them in a nice wood or antler.  The acrylics just don't appeal to me on that pen, except for a camo.  Sell from $50 to $60.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 8, 2012)

have not been to a show with them yet, will do so this weekend. but i have sold 7 to people who have been at the house doing some work. i do modify my hardware however and put the bolt on the other side and locking down like a real bolt action rifle does. takes about 15 minutes each pen. am selling the pens for $50.00 each with $55.00 for ones from antler.


----------



## Rodnall (Oct 8, 2012)

Iv'e been selling a lot of them, but mostly to other firefighters I work with so I'm not charging alot.


----------



## Steve Busey (Oct 8, 2012)

Sold a pair over the weekend at a show held at, of all places, a yoga center! :tongue: Got $55 each. Might up the price at the next show.


----------



## eliasbboy (Oct 8, 2012)

Rangertrek said:


> Sold about 12 in last several months.  Have 8 ready for next show.
> I do most of them in a nice wood or antler. * The acrylics just don't appeal to me on that pen*, except for a camo.  Sell from $50 to $60.



I agree 100%.   I used the camo acrylic because I liked the way it looked in the ad for the kit.   I was not as pleased in person.   I would definitely use wood or antler as you suggest.


----------



## ossaguy (Oct 9, 2012)

I've made several,and like them.The only one I was disappointed with is the black one.The black has like a smudgy look and feel to it.On 1,there was a chip in the paint,I rubbed out the touch up paint I applied,but found the black is so ultra-thin,that you can see the silver underneath the black then.On that one,I stripped it down and painted it with flat black laquer,and it looks way better than a new one.Don't know if it will hold up,but it's got to better than stock.

I've been switching the bolts to the right,also.I discovered by accident that the end piece that the clip cut-out is on is just a piece that gets pressed into the body part.Knowing that,I wish PSI would sell the kits unassembled,so you can press it into the body where you want,so you would not have to file or grind out the second clip notch.

On one of the black kits,I switched out the gun metal-nib with a standard rose colored one for a different look,& I like it.

Steve


----------



## rossvh (Oct 9, 2012)

I've sold over 25 of these - mostly gun metal and exotic woods (burls especially). I charge $50 and if I do any inlay work, it's $55. 

RossVH


----------



## joefrog (Oct 9, 2012)

eliasbboy said:


> Rangertrek said:
> 
> 
> > Sold about 12 in last several months.  Have 8 ready for next show.
> ...



Ditto that.  I've got three that have sat on my show table for months and haven't moved.  I'm about to return them in wood.


----------



## Randy Simmons (Oct 9, 2012)

I really like them. The gold finish is not quite as durable as I would like, but I am not a personal fan of most gold finishes. I sell mine for 40-60 dollars, depending on what they are made out of. I haven't had any returned as of yet, the mechanism seems very durable


----------



## SecretGman (Oct 9, 2012)

I have made about 50 of these in the past 6 months or so, the chrome sells ok, but only after all the GM are gone. GM with BOW has been a great seller. I charge 40-45. Hope this helps. And thanks for the heads up on the black ones, I have a order in now.


----------



## jyreene (Apr 22, 2013)

I have made a few of them and so far they are a hit. One word of advice, BEFORE assembly get a philips head screw driver and tighten the retaining screw that holds the "bolt" lever in place. You can still do it after but finding a long enough skinny enough screw driver can be rough. Main reason, after a month of clicking they seem to get loose without this tightening. It's happened to at least half of mine.

Hope this helps!


----------

